# anyone ever get bit



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

i was just wondering if anyone ever got bit by there piranha, and if so what kind ,how big,and how long have u had him.and how bad was the bite


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well i have aquascaped in my tank for hours on end and my p's dont pay 1 bit of attention, in fact there very scared of my hand. although i once had one of myn in a net and it bit me.....it hurt pretty bad, but u can stick ur hands in ur tank and as long as u dont have massive devil of a piranha its gunna leave u alone


----------



## Piranhaguy07 (Nov 30, 2003)

one of my 6 inch red bellies bit me when it was out of the water, it hurt and was bleeding alot :nod:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

a thread like this comes up about every 3-4 months.. From my own personal experience and from what I have heard from others, majority of bites come from when the piranha is out of the water..... whether in a net or your hand to measure etc.

If you do not get the number of responses you would like from your question, do a search in the forums and you will see some various responses to this question..


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

ouch!!!!!!!!!! dont want that to happen to me, so i will be extra more careful..


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

While doing a water change with my 3" Sanchezi I noticed blood running down my forearm while filling the bucket back up.Small u shaped bite that I never felt and never new happend until I noticed it, A bigger bite happend years ago while cupping my hand under the net to keep water from dripping while moving a Red belly,fish bit through net and left a nickle sized bite on my palm, landed on floor and then bit through second net right over tank and dropped in.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I got bit by a 5 inch red belly when I tried to measure the size of it the bite was pretty bad and it would not stop bleeding.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no but my elong use to f*ck net up pretty bad, there teeth just melt though that net material.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

My Sanchezi bit me twice.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I've gotten bitten once by my brother's red belly piranha. He was only about 3" at the time, so he didn't inflict serious damage tomy thumb, but he put a boomerang shaped slice into it. I was only about 7-8 years old at the time though, so I probably deserved it...







I was scooping out extra food with the net and i dropped it. It landed right onto him in the corner. I wasn't thinking, I went to grab the net and he moved so fast and bit me in the thumb. I was lucky it was just a slice and not a chunk, because he would have been fully capable. I didn't really even feel the slicing action, only the pressure when he bit me, their teeth are very very sharp.








~Taylor~


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

let this thread be a lesson - dont take your fish out to measure them, save yourslef a bite and the fishes stress









ian


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i'd love to be bitten by my P - it would be an honor


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol you can pet red bellies that I've seen. Or.......it's more or less a stupid thing to do when you drink. The only time I was bit I didn't feel a thing and I hadn't been drinking. Little sh*t just took a chomp of my old finger tip. At least he bit the middle one, nothing beats showing people a wound and getting to flip them off in the process. Kind of a 2 for one if you ask me. Anyhoo, it didn't hurt for sh*t when it happened but for the next couple of days it was annoying.


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

This was one of my fist topics when I started here as well. Popular question. If you do a search you can find some pics.


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

thats great guys thanks for all the replys , reason i was wondering , my caribe r getting real brave when i stick my hand in now, they seem to want to eat it, they been in there new tank for only a few weeks and already they greet me at the glass when they see me , they chase my finger threw the glass , and i even have them takeing shrimp from my hand, only trouble i can think is they might think my hands food now , sanyone else hand feeding caribe?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

never been bite, I think you have to do something silly to get bitten by an aquarium fish.....


----------

